# installation ohne inernetanschluß?



## susiii (18. April 2007)

hallo,
ich habe hier ein notebook, das ich ausschließlich als not-arbeitsplatz nutze, es verfügt nicht über eine isdn-karte, also kein inernetanschluß.
ich wollte nun während einer reise einige programme testen und dort als trial-version installieren. 
bei Corel DRAW GraphicsSuiteX3 gehen die probleme schon los. die installation kann nicht beendet werden, weil kein internetanschluß vorhanden.
gibt es möglichkeiten, evtl. andere trial-versionen, bei denen dies möglich ist? 
und ist es bei neueren programmen generell so, dass installationen nur online möglich sind?
also nur für diesen zweck mag ich jetzt nicht eine isdn-karte besorgen und anschließen / konfigurieren lassen...
bin dankbar für eure tips,
lg
susi


----------



## ojamaney (20. April 2007)

Corel X3 lässt sich auch offline installieren. Alles was Du brauchst ist der CD-Key. Damit kannst Du dann hinterher die Aktivierung telefonisch vornehmen.
Vor der Installation solltest Du alle LAN- und ISDN-Adapter deaktivieren. Das Setup erkennt dann, dass kein Internet vorhanden ist.


----------

